# common snipe



## big fish

hey everyone, i was looking around on ohiodnr site, and seen that snipe opens on the 1st, and was wondering if anyone has hunted these birds, and if so how do you hunt them, i was reading a bit on them and they sound fun to hunt


----------



## InlandKid

Get a pillow case, a flashlight, and a high pitch wood duck call, go at night to some woods give that call a few short blows and get ready cause if they're in there they'll come running.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 21938

Big Fish, We used to hunt them all the time along with Sora and Virginia Rails at the Little Portage Wildlife Area, Willow Point and Killbuck. You can walk them up on the marsh edges and mudflats with low grasses and low wet fields.. We always used our labs to flush them and the dogs were a must as these were sometimes tough to find after a hit. They're a blast and incredible fliers. Snipe and Rail breasts are great sauteed in butter and onions over rice or eaten as an appetizer on a tooothpick. We always had better luck with Snipe a bit later in their season. More flights down. Rails are usually around on the 1st however. An open choked 20 is a good choice in a gun, as small as non toxic shot as you can find. If you decide to go and do get into some birds, you'll be hooked.


----------



## SConner

InlandKid said:


> Get a pillow case, a flashlight, and a high pitch wood duck call, go at night to some woods give that call a few short blows and get ready cause if they're in there they'll come running.


This how we always hunted them back in the day, but they are fast


----------



## M R DUCKS

We used a "fenced" field and drivers...the newbe had to hold the bag in a corner of the field since he didn't know the proper driving technics...............................


----------



## fish on!

Good luck hitting on of these, (they always scare the [email protected] out of me when they take off, never expect it)
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/commonsnipe/tabid/6839/Default.aspx

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx#duck


----------

